

Ask HN: I'm not confident in my startups ability to execute - startuptroubles

I recently began as the first employee and second engineer of a startup. It went well for the first couple of months, but now I'm beginning to have doubts. The idea is fine, not stellar, but alright. The problem is both I and the founder recently learned to code, and I don't know if we have the technical prowess to accomplish what we set out to do. Furthermore, I don't know if the founders or I are simply clever enough to do this startup. Both are down to earth, nice guys, but I'm having reservations. I'm a high school junior in the new york area. What should I do?
======
shane-armstrong
Continue. Everybody has doubts at some point in their career, should I pursue
this course, should I get rid of this one.

This is not failure to launch, rather, it is failure to fly.

If your skills are not yet good enough, then improve them as you code, the
best way to improve is to keep coding, even if it doesn't work out then at
least you will leave with a sound knowledge of your chosen platform.

You have already invested months in to this project, the very least you could
do is release the minimum viable project and then using requests from your
users, improve upon the project in real-time.

You are clever enough. Coding is as simple as adding one and two, getting
three, outputting it, making it look nice and shiny and then poking the user
with it.

It is only as difficult as you make it. You can do this. Have faith. Not the
crappy faith you might possibly get if you ask your chosen deity for help, but
the faith you can use to keep the will to continue.

You _can_ do this.

------
dylanhassinger
I think it depends on your opportunity cost. You are 17, the world is your
oyster (as long as you're willing to work for it.) Don't be a jerk, but don't
feel like you have to stick with these guys forever.

If you've got other opportunities - either learning, or working, then I
wouldn't let this gig hold you back.

If you're still in school and have no better project to work on right now,
then stick it out till it becomes a solid resume piece.

In the meantime, blog about everything you're learning and doing. That's the
way to turn your meh experiences into long term assets.

------
benawabe896
The part that would make me pause is that it sounds like you don't buy in to
the product. If it is truly just the limitations of the skillset, I say press
forward. If it's just a weak idea that is just wanting to die, let it.

------
dylanhassinger
Alternatively, you might just level with your bosses and encourage them to
pivot to something simpler/smaller.

My motto: If you can't build a demo of your app in a weekend, then you're
aiming too high

------
paulhauggis
Normally, I would say quit. But, since you are a high school junior, I would
recommend sticking it out. There are all kinds of things you can learn from
this experience.

